# ASA Indiana State Championship



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

The Boars Nest has a great range. We shot it yesterday for fun. Too bad I have to work that weekend. Good luck and hope you have a good turnout.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

OOhhhhh I see how you are......Schedule it so close to the Championship so I can't drive up and shoot it... Good Luck with the shoot., You HOOSERS need to support Buzz....He does a lot of great stuff for ASA and coming to shoot the Indy State Championship would be a great thing for all.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Tim just for you I will go shoot with Buzz.:smile: I shot the Boar's Nest last year and was quite impressed with the layout there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Good to know that Buzz and Kenny were able to schedule a state championship shoot. Hope there are more ASA members there this year than last. Its a great place to shoot and the folks who run it are A+.
It was lonesome shooting by myself last year. Oh well, like I say, beat 'em all whether they showed up or not.

Wonder if Darrin will show up for a home town shoot?:shade:


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Never shot ASA, but eager to do so. How much is a membership? Where is the boars nest. And What class would I shoot if I shoot mbr in Ibo.


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

I think a membership is $30 if my memory serves me correctly. The Boars nest is located in Spencer Indiana. If you come in on 67, you'll turn north on 46 at the intersection where Wendys and Burger King is at. You'll go up the road about a 1 to 1.5 miles and it's on the right. It in my opinion is the best range in Indiana and has helped me out a lot! I think you would either shoot hunter or unlimited. If you shoot a long stabilizer it would be unlimited. 



nickel shooter5 said:


> Never shot ASA, but eager to do so. How much is a membership? Where is the boars nest. And What class would I shoot if I shoot mbr in Ibo.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Foreigner*

Would an Out-of-state shooter be able to shoot? Are we allowed to shoot more than one state chmp? I plan to shoot Illinois but would like to shoot the Boars Nest as well. Thx.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

You can shoot as many as you can qualify for and attend. Since this is an open state and you don't have to qualify come on and shoot with us. Bring some friends and have some fun. I guarantee that Josh will set a great course and that Buzz and Ken will run a good tournament.


----------



## Indiana ASA (May 2, 2008)

Yes an ASA membership is $30, It will be nice to shoot at the Boars Nest, Josh does a great job down there. And Tom there is nothing holding you back from flying up Friday night or Saturday morning to shoot, you can be home in plenty of time to go to the Classic.

Buzz


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope nobody tells Phil or Bob about this...I might just have a chance at Super Senior.:shade:


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

nickel shooter5 said:


> Never shot ASA, but eager to do so. How much is a membership? Where is the boars nest. And What class would I shoot if I shoot mbr in Ibo.


It should take about 2 and half hours to make it there if you take 69 south to 70 west. I don't think its to far off 70 not for sure tho.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Great range shot it the day before Bedford with Darrin C and the boys!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

MartinAA said:


> It should take about 2 and half hours to make it there if you take 69 south to 70 west. I don't think its to far off 70 not for sure tho.


Actually, Young Jedi, it might be 20 minutes south on US 231. The exit off of 70 is the Greencastle/Cloverdale exit. US 231 joins with Indiana 67 just north of Spencer and they run into a traffic light in Spencer at the McDonalds. Follow them south to Indiana 46 and take that north at the light.

You gettin' set up to head back to further your education??? Savin' a target for you. I think Brock is ripe for pickin'. Mark too for that matter. Me? I'm gettin' tougher every day.


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

If i can pick up another bow to set up i'll be down for the weekend.


----------



## FBAXIS (Sep 27, 2003)

Buzz

not this year maybe next year, do you think fingers would give any lessons.

Fbaxis


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

FBAXIS that Finger guy needs lessons.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

MartinAA said:


> If i can pick up another bow to set up i'll be down for the weekend.


Don't look for me there. I'll be in Gulf Shores for the Jimmy Buffett concert on the beach.

The beach here is a mess. Can't go in the water...lots of folks working to clean the beach but I think it may be like trying to roll a 10,000 rock up the hill...keeps slipping back when you take a break.

General thought here is "PLUG THAT DAM* HOLE!!"


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Carlosii have fun at the Buffet show. I know that area is a mess. A couple of my friends from Louisiana got a job with BP helping with the clean up. They only worked one day and got fired. Seems they were told to help clean the pelicans. When their supervisor checked on them they about 14 of them gutted and skinned.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

:


Bubba Dean said:


> Carlosii have fun at the Buffet show. I know that area is a mess. A couple of my friends from Louisiana got a job with BP helping with the clean up. They only worked one day and got fired. Seems they were told to help clean the pelicans. When their supervisor checked on them they about 14 of them gutted and skinned.



That's funny right there. I don't care where yer from.

Someday I'm gonna figure out which one you are down there in ASA land.:spy:


----------



## Grant Downunder (Jul 1, 2006)

2 aussies will be there to shoot this. Staying in Spencer for 4 weeks
The boars nest is a great range. Shot many rounds there last year.
Even got to set up one range. 
Looking forward to seeing alot of you again this year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW Buzz....they even come from downunder to shoot your championship.....I think this tops us all.... LOL 

Have a great shoot


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Hell Tim I have been down so long it looks like up to me.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Indiana ASA said:


> The ASA Indiana State Championship will be held at the Boars Nest in Spencer, Indiana on Saturday July 24, 2010. Registration will be from 8am to 11am. Entry fee $25.00. This will be an open State Championship due to the lack of qualifiers this year. You must be an ASA Member in order to shoot.
> 
> If you have any question please contact me .
> 
> ...


I'm going out on a limb here and say that the registration times are Eastern rather than Central. Just guessing, Buzz.


----------



## Indiana ASA (May 2, 2008)

Yes the Registration will be on eastern time 8am to 11am


----------



## Indiana ASA (May 2, 2008)

Carlosii why wont you be at the state, you must have crs I watched the Buffitt concert on tv last night, the state is not untill the 24th. Unless your a parot head hanging out the beach for 2 weeks. LOL


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Indiana ASA said:


> Carlosii why wont you be at the state, you must have crs I watched the Buffitt concert on tv last night, the state is not untill the 24th. Unless your a parot head hanging out the beach for 2 weeks. LOL


2 weeks on the beach don't sound bad...but back home now. beaches were clearing up pretty good if you could dodge the tar balls.

i was refering to shooting this past weekend, buzz...i plan on being there to defend my buckle!

bring it on boys...bring it on...i've got a couple new secret weapons i plan on unleashing on the unsuspecting old geezers...


----------



## Indiana ASA (May 2, 2008)

Looks like we might have a good turnout, Lots of phone calls, and email ? Remember this is an open State this year. Last chance to qualifie for the Classic.

See ya next Saturday
Buzz


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

This deserves to go to the top...again.
Boar's Nest is a great place to shoot. Also the "home range" of Christenberry...at least he has a reserved parking place there.
So come shoot where the top pros shoot, eh?
Weather promises to be mild with no humidity, pleasent temperatures, and free beer...(Wow! three lies in one sentence!)


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I parked in DC's space the last time I was at the Boar's Nest. Made me feel kinda special. DC if you read this come on out.


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Buzz,

I had some people ask me if it was a shotgun start?


----------



## Indiana ASA (May 2, 2008)

Registration is from 8am to 11am with a casual start. Sounds like its gonna be a good turn out. I would rather be short trophies than bring a bunch back home. See ya Saturday

Buzz


----------

